# Waxworm tubs



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi, 

Does anyone know where I can buy the green tubs used for waxworms?. I need to buy in bulk.

Thanks


----------



## Sold81 (Dec 2, 2007)

Madseyden said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can buy the green tubs used for waxworms?. I need to buy in bulk.
> 
> Thanks



Have seen them in fishing shops in various sizes mate including the size Repshops use


----------



## celicachi (Sep 16, 2009)

why don't you breed your own, works out loads cheaper and easy to do
there is a thread on here on how to do it and loads of videos on youtube, you'll end up with hundreds if not thousands if done properly


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

celicachi said:


> why don't you breed your own, works out loads cheaper and easy to do
> there is a thread on here on how to do it and loads of videos on youtube, you'll end up with hundreds if not thousands if done properly


I think youve mis-read the post, either that or science has changed rapidly where you can breed plastic. 

He doesnt want the wax-worms, he wants the tubs they come in.


----------



## tattooandy (Jul 16, 2009)

Waxworm Pots Ventilated with lids x 1 | Livefood Tubs ventilated | Ricks Livefood

20p a tub


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

why dont you ring a suplier and ask for some pots to buy ?


----------



## Emmy1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fishing shops are excellent for tubs like a wax-worm tub. Alernatively, if you know a fisherman in the family or a friend, ask for a freebie


----------



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

celicachi said:


> why don't you breed your own, works out loads cheaper and easy to do
> there is a thread on here on how to do it and loads of videos on youtube, you'll end up with hundreds if not thousands if done properly


 
That is the plan I am growing my own the hoping to sell them as a business. So am doing som research at the moment.


----------



## Bazz bugs (Jun 3, 2012)

*tubs*

i am also looking for the clear locust tubs - other than the ricks place \i am also struggling to locate some for sale in bulk, can you tell me if you have had much success in getting any ?

regards


----------

